# Newman 600 planer



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Yesterday evening I brought home this monster of a planer. It has a 24"x 8" capacity and I'm told it weighs 4000 lbs. From what I can tell from vintagemachinery.org it was made in 1942. I plan to do some restoration on it but I don't plan on dismantling it like Warner does. Working by myself I'm afraid I will do more damage than good. It's fully functional now however the previous owner has juryrigged the electrical on it. It has a seperate motor for the feed rollers and the guy put an additional switch on the side of it to start it. The only thing I hate about it is at some time someone has broken the chip breaker and did a really poor job of welding it. I probably will have a local welder fix it as I don't have the means of brazing, it being cast iron. If it was steel I could fix it and I wouldn't use nickel rods on a part like that.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are awesome machines. Love the cast doors on the end.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

What are the dimensions on that? That's one heck of a planer.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

jbwhitford said:


> What are the dimensions on that? That's one heck of a planer.


24" width, 8" height.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think these are the dimensions jbwhitford was wanting.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks to both of you. But wow that is definitely an awesome piece of machinery. You must have a lot of space to accommodate that.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jbwhitford said:


> Thanks to both of you. But wow that is definitely an awesome piece of machinery. You must have a lot of space to accommodate that.


 Not yet. The building where it is pictured is where it will go and is under construction.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I had a Babbitt bearing Crescent 24" from the 1905-1910 era when I had my woodworking business in the mid 80's. It had an outboard motor and wide flat drive belt, thus a larger footprint than your Newman but was half the weight. It also had a completely open frame so dust/chip collection process was to wait until everything settled then sweep the floor. 

It wouldn't fit in the shop, we had to put it in the warehouse because the footprint was so large. We had a monument company use the boom arm on their truck to reach into the building where it was located, pick up the planer, and move it to our building. He told us his truck could easily handle a ton but when he first tried to pick up the planer it almost tipped his truck over so he guessed it was around 2,200 to 2,400 pounds. I'd rather have your Newman than that old Crescent any day. Any planer above 15" is a beast!


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

Old post and all, but Steve does that Newman have a solid or segmented infeed roll?


----------

